# The perfect pow slash/face shot



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go fast, do a really snappy quick deep slash, then straighten back out real quick to maintain speed and ride through the cloud.

You can do the same thing on groomed if it's dust on crust, you just gotta go fast and snap hard!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slush Puppie said:


> I can do a basic pow slash fairly ok but whatever I tried I couldn't get a proper face shot in. The pow would always fly too far to the side. I got some video but my attempt resulted in the cameraman getting a fateful not me (pretty funny but it wasn't my intention).
> 
> The pow was light and perfect but I couldn't work out if I needed more speed, different angle, if i should kick my rear foot out, if i should lift the nose up first, all of these!?
> 
> Can anyone break this down for me please?


light snow and speed...ought to do it. I was getting mash potato faced yesterday.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Ask your Mom. I heard she took some epic face shots last night.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Come to Japan, guaranteed face shots.

As Grafta said you need to kind of slash hard and fast and then straighten up and ride through the cloud you just created rather than keep turning off to the side which takes you away from your cloud.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

A few face shots for you here.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> light snow and speed...ought to do it. I was getting mash potato faced yesterday.


This, it should just happen....you can force it but when it just happens because it's that light and deep it's magic.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> This, it should just happen....you can force it but when it just happens because it's that light and deep it's magic.


I still remember the first time I understood what people meant when they said "white room" I was like "ahhhhhhhhhh.....I get it now"


it also helps to be under five foot tall. Less pow required!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> This, it should just happen....you can force it but when it just happens because it's that light and deep it's magic.


Yeah, I've never specifically tried to do it. Just been riding deeper powder aggressively, turned quickly, briefly, to scrub off speed and had a face full! :yahoo:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Shows how to pow slash a little bit.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a few yesterday


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome! You must have gotten a discount for more than 1 night in the "white room."


----------

